# Seafood (scallops, lobster, & shrimp) Alfredo



## civilsmoker (May 29, 2022)

So rather than a huge prime tomahawk, we opted for some seafood to change things up for the holiday meal.....

Costco, had these huge shrimp, scallops, & lobster claws......






The shrimp went on the Weber for a nice sear.....





The boy was in charge of the shrimp......looking good..





Already 3 min per side......





With 3 min left the lobster claws were put in a pan of olive and butter to baste and warm them.....





Infusing the flavor with a pinch of salt...





Oh and finally the scallops..... searing hot olive seasoned with salt and pepper....





90 seconds in.....





And done at 3 min!!! Happy camper now!





The plate is served up with my wife’s scratch made Alfredo, shaved parm, and fresh chopped herbs.....





This is seafood money!





In the end, we didn’t miss out by passing on the tomahawk.....


----------



## civilsmoker (May 29, 2022)

Alfredo:
5/3C heavy cream
5tbs butter
Put both in sauce pan on simmer, once warm and butter is melted add 1C parm (freshly grated good stuff from Italy!), salt, old bay, & garlic to taste, once parm is melted add pre-cooked pasta and slowly simmer, can add some fresh chopped herbs at this point. Continue to simmer till sauce till a firm cream.  Sprinkle with fresh parm and eat while warm!


----------



## bauchjw (May 29, 2022)

Looks incredible! Great cook!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 29, 2022)

I like a good steak, but I think that I'd go for you seafood Alfredo anytime.

Nicely done.

Thanks for the Alfredo recipe.  No offense but what does 5/3 Cups heavy cream mean?

That perfectly peeled lobster claw sure looks good.

POINT!!


----------



## civilsmoker (May 29, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I like a good steak, but I think that I'd go for you seafood Alfredo anytime.
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> ...


Thanks One eye!  It was a tasty claw!

5/3c = 1 and 2/3rd cup.....5/3C way easier to type on a phone.....LOL.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 29, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks incredible! Great cook!


Many thanks jw!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 29, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Thanks One eye!  It was a tasty claw!
> 
> 5/3c = 1 and 2/3rd cup.....5/3C way easier to type on a phone.....LOL.


As Homer would say "DOH" (with a head slap).  I am used to designating lumber 4-5-6-or8/4 but just didn't make the connection to cups.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 29, 2022)

Wow!

I grabbed that Costco shrimp but I didn’t know they had lobster claws. Maybe it’s a regional thing? No lobster for California?


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2022)

Looks awesome and I'll bet it tasted even better. Heck I'd take that over a steak most of the time. Tell the wife thanks for the recipe I'll be giving it a try


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2022)

Looks good Civil, seafood is a staple in our house. Lobster is currently 8.99/lb for 1.75# live lobsters. Shrimp varies daily and scallops are close to 20./lb. So trying to get all three in a meal is difficult at times. Appreciate the recipe also.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2022)

Very nice , full of flavor and colour. 
My wife would kill for a plate of that, 
Everything she really loves , right down to Alfredo

David


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2022)

Darn fine tasty meal! Everything a growing boy needs!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 30, 2022)

Wow Civil!  That looks  so good.  I splurged and did seafood myself yesterday.


----------



## tx smoker (May 30, 2022)

You win the Kewpie doll!! That is one of the most stellar meals I've ever seen. No doubt, I'd happily pay $100 a plate for that...if there was some place out there that could make it as good as you and your wife did. Fantastic meal!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2022)

What a fantastic meal!
Definitely great for a special occasion!
Will bookmark this for later use!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 30, 2022)

Yes please! 
It all looks fantastic!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (May 30, 2022)

Gorgeous looking plate, I'd be all over that dish! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2022)

Fantastic .


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 30, 2022)

I wish I had reasonably priced seafood near me.  It's worse than buying steak these days.  

Once upon a time long ago I had a couple of groceries that sold snow crab leg clusters for ~$3.00 a pound and would put them on sale for $2.50-2.75.  Yeah, I ate a lot of 'em.  Now every place around here is about 5-6 times that and hardly ever a sale.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Wow!
> 
> I grabbed that Costco shrimp but I didn’t know they had lobster claws. Maybe it’s a regional thing? No lobster for California?


Thanks Sven!  The come and go at ours so not a regular thing but oh man they are tasty!


pineywoods said:


> Looks awesome and I'll bet it tasted even better. Heck I'd take that over a steak most of the time. Tell the wife thanks for the recipe I'll be giving it a try


Thanks piney!  Oh my wife says she adds up to a 1/2c of cream after the cheese is melted to get the creaminess desired...she also adds 1-2 tbs of the salted pasta water in.... A GR trick.


gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Civil, seafood is a staple in our house. Lobster is currently 8.99/lb for 1.75# live lobsters. Shrimp varies daily and scallops are close to 20./lb. So trying to get all three in a meal is difficult at times. Appreciate the recipe also.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!  The all three was a bit pricy at once, but they make for a smaller portion size.... We would have spent way more for the prime beef!


DRKsmoking said:


> Very nice , full of flavor and colour.
> My wife would kill for a plate of that,
> Everything she really loves , right down to Alfredo
> 
> David


Many thanks DRK!  I was a fun dish and relatively easy!


Steve H said:


> Darn fine tasty meal! Everything a growing boy needs!


Thanks Steve!  Oh and 100% agree!


----------



## sandyut (May 30, 2022)

Look great!  that whole lobster claw meat...drooling...


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow Civil!  That looks  so good.  I splurged and did seafood myself yesterday.


Thanks Brian, yea it was time for a little "see food" see it and eat it!


tx smoker said:


> You win the Kewpie doll!! That is one of the most stellar meals I've ever seen. No doubt, I'd happily pay $100 a plate for that...if there was some place out there that could make it as good as you and your wife did. Fantastic meal!!
> 
> Robert


Many thanks Robert!  It was was a very nice tasting plate for sure!  A reason why we don't eat out again...... Well we do hit the T-Bell and McDs for a sausage samich...


SmokinAl said:


> What a fantastic meal!
> Definitely great for a special occasion!
> Will bookmark this for later use!
> Al


Thanks Al!  It is are pretty easy meal to do over all and a tasty treat for sure!


Brokenhandle said:


> Yes please!
> It all looks fantastic!
> 
> Ryan


Much appreciation Ryan!  The boy was asking for a seafood alfredo and the closest place is an hour away and it would have been $$$ 4 times the price!


sawhorseray said:


> Gorgeous looking plate, I'd be all over that dish! RAY


Thanks Ray, something about simple and letting the food speak....


chopsaw said:


> Fantastic .


Thanks Chop!


1MoreFord said:


> I wish I had reasonably priced seafood near me.  It's worse than buying steak these days.
> 
> Once upon a time long ago I had a couple of groceries that sold snow crab leg clusters for ~$3.00 a pound and would put them on sale for $2.50-2.75.  Yeah, I ate a lot of 'em.  Now every place around here is about 5-6 times that and hardly ever a sale.


Oh I hear ya!  I went to the store today with the wife and just about fell over at what things are priced at now....


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Look great!  that whole lobster claw meat...drooling...


Thanks sandy!  I was very careful to have to whole caw come out in on piece....It makes a statement for sure!  Oh and butter poached......YUM!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2022)

OMG, Civil !!
That looks Soooo Good!!
That's the kind of thing I like to take in to my recliner.
Then put on a Game or a Movie, and take My time eating & enjoying that awesome looking Seafood !!
Fantastic!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG, Civil !!
> That looks Soooo Good!!
> That's the kind of thing I like to take in to my recliner.
> Then put on a Game or a Movie, and take My time eating & enjoying that awesome looking Seafood !!
> ...


Much appreciation Bear!....taking it to the couch and watching a movie is exactly what we will be doing for round 2 tonight!....  The kids haven't seen the old Top Gun movie, so they are going to get to see it tonight in preparation for seeing the new one tomorrow for discount night ($5 night).  Went by the theater a little bit ago and it was crazy busy with peps going to see it!


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

Round two..... I changed up the presentation a bit and added my wife’s lemon thyme pine nut salad!  Perfection with the seafood profile!






This was an awesome claw for the pics!





And now the salad!





Money is green!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 30, 2022)

Just when I figured you couldn't improve on your original post.......

BIG POINT


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Just when I figured you couldn't improve on your original post.......
> 
> BIG POINT


Thanks one eye!  Practice makes it..... well better right?


----------



## one eyed jack (May 31, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Thanks one eye!  Practice makes it..... well better right?


Right


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2022)

Now You Done Did It !!
You woke a sleeping Bear !

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2022)

As always, an awesome plate of food at Civil's house.

Warren


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Now You Done Did It !!
> You woke a sleeping Bear !
> 
> Bear


Bear, thanks!  It's a meal to loose a little sleep over.....


HalfSmoked said:


> As always, an awesome plate of food at Civil's house.
> 
> Warren


Many thanks Warren!  Had to make a meal worthy of the day!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 31, 2022)

Hell of a good looking meal right there! I mean hard to argue with shrimp, lobster, and scallops. And you did them justice for sure. LIKE!


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell of a good looking meal right there! I mean hard to argue with shrimp, lobster, and scallops. And you did them justice for sure. LIKE!


Thanks!  It was fun and rewarding for sure!   Something you don’t have every day either, variety is the spic of life!


----------



## Ringer (May 31, 2022)

Great job, seafood can be tricky but you did excellent on that. Especially the sea marshmallows.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Great job, seafood can be tricky but you did excellent on that. Especially the sea marshmallows.


Many thanks Ringer!  Yes seafood can be very tricky......its not something that has a large tolerance for "rough hands" kind of thing.  I have cooked a lot of seafood over the years and a ton back when I was in the kitchen and see marshmallows (love the term!) have to be done right to be "right"!  The hardest thing about the plate above is the timing.... 3 hands helping make it easier for sure!


----------



## xray (Jun 1, 2022)

I’d take your seafood alfredo over a steak any day! That pine nut salad in the second photo looks delicious. Damn pine nuts can be more expensive than seafood too lol.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

xray said:


> I’d take your seafood alfredo over a steak any day! That pine nut salad in the second photo looks delicious. Damn pine nuts can be more expensive than seafood too lol.


Thanks XR!  Yea it was/is a special treat for sure!  Oh and I hear you on the pin nuts, but as a kid we use to go get them from the wild and having done that I totally get why they are $$$  The salad with my wife's dressing is tasty (I've posted the recipe before)....I added smoked chicken to a bowl I had last night....yum


----------

